# Can someone modify a Sunwayman M10R with an XML for me?



## Orion (Oct 27, 2011)

I have a Sunwayman M10R that I was thinking of changing out the R5 for an XML. First, is this something that can be done fairly easily? Do you know someone who could do it, or could you? PM me with details if you have info. Thanks!


----------



## moderator007 (Oct 30, 2011)

Hi Orion, 
You might have better luck posting this in the CPF Custom Flashlight Builders and modders section or see if a mod can move it there for you.


----------



## Orion (Oct 31, 2011)

Mods, . . . if this would be better in another section of this site, please feel free to move it there. Thank you!


----------



## monkeyboy (Nov 2, 2011)

You could always get the Jetbeam RRT-0 XM-L


----------



## Orion (Nov 4, 2011)

But, . . . I already own the Sunwayman. :-/


----------



## alohasurftoad (Nov 15, 2011)

i think sunwayman has released the m10r in an xm-l version


----------



## DM51 (Nov 16, 2011)

Moving to CB&M...


----------

